

Smart Phone is a Smarter Wallet?  - quismal
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2048325,00.html

======
thinkcomp
"For instance, what's to stop a sophisticated thief with a concealed payment
terminal from digitally pickpocketing you [with NFC]?"

Using a barcode instead, with a face of the customer downloaded from a server
onto the cash register, as in <http://www.facecash.com>.

~~~
quismal
That is a concept that I have been toying with. However, all interactions with
payment processing servers would have to be done via your smart phone's
internet connection; which isn't a terrible thing despite possible slow
connections.

